# Samba: Using Linux to access files on Mac OS X

## F_

Hi Gentoo Forums,

I have tried over the past several days, unsuccessfully, to have my Linux client access folders and files shared under Mac OS X server.  

Mac OS X Info:

Version 10.9.5

Username: AJames

Hostname: bulbasaur

Steps I took to share a directory:

System Preferences

Sharing

File Sharing

Add Shared Folders and let Everyone have Read Only access.

Under "Options" I have selected "Share files and folders using SMB"

Linux Info:

Linux beedrill 3.17.7-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Dec 29 01:20:27 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 540 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Username: f_

Hostname: beedrill

Samba 3.6.24 installed with the following USE flags: acl aio client cups netap pam readline server smbclient winbind

/etc/samba/smb.conf

```

[global]

   workgroup = WORKGROUP

   server string = Samba Server

   security = user

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

interfaces = lo eth0 enp0s25 wlan0 wlp2s0

   dns proxy = no

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

[public]

   comment = Public Stuff

   path = /home/f/public

   public = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

```

/etc/hosts

```

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

192.168.0.5     bulbasaur

```

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i cifs

```

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_UPCALL is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_ACL is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DFS_UPCALL is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_SMB2 is not set

```

# smbtree -U AJames

```

# smbtree -U AJames

Enter AJames's password:

WORKGROUP

        \\BULBASAUR                     bulbasaur

        \\BRW008092AAD473

        \\BEEDRILL                      Samba Server

                \\BEEDRILL\IPC$                 IPC Service (Samba Server)

                \\BEEDRILL\public               Public Stuff

```

Error Messages:

But, when I try to login from my Linux client I use the following command but get the following error:

```

$ smbclient -L bulbasaur -U AJames

Enter AJames's password:

session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

```

I made some edits to on my Mac OS X to /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.smbd.plist as written out here: http://web.stanford.edu/group/macosxsig/blog/2011/08/enable-logging-with-107-smbx-w.html

So when I run 'syslog -w' on my Mac OS X I get the following while I try to connect unsuccessfully from my Linux client:

```

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: label: default

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>:         dbname: od:/Local/Default

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>:         mkey_file: /var/db/krb5kdc/m-key

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>:         acl_file: /var/db/krb5kdc/kadmind.acl

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: uid=0

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: netr probe 0

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: init request

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: init return domain: BULBASAUR server: BULBASAUR indomain was: <NULL>

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: uid=0

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: init request

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: init return domain: BULBASAUR server: BULBASAUR indomain was: <NULL>

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: uid=0

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: init request

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: init return domain: BULBASAUR server: BULBASAUR indomain was: <NULL>

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: uid=0

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: od failed with 2 proto=ntlmv2

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: user=WORKGROUP\AJames

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: kdc failed with -1561745659 proto=ntlmv2

Jan 10 21:53:35 bulbasaur.local digest-service[22610] <Notice>: digest-request: guest failed with 22 proto=ntlmv2

```

I'm really not sure what I'm doing wrong here. Is there something obvious I'm doing wrong? 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## krinn

Why do you use samba? I have no doubt OS/X have ms sharing too, but i doubt OS/X doesn't have nfs also.

----------

## Jaglover

Yes, NFS works well. Not sure if it can be fully configured in GUI, though. I know I had to drop to CLI in 10.2 to mount NFS shares automatically at boot.

----------

## F_

Thanks for your responses krinn & Jaglover. 

The reason I'm using Samba is (1) because I have a network printer that is currently working correctly with all computers on the network, and (2) I plan on adding Windows boxes to this network in the near future that I would like to share files with.

Besides, I have prior experience with Samba and not with NFS, and feel more comfortable using it. I have correctly set up the Samba server on my Linux box so that my Mac can access files on the Linux box. It's just going the other way that is causing all the headache right now.

Best,

F_

----------

## Jaglover

You can share your files using Samba and NFS simultaneously.

----------

## F_

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> You can share your files using Samba and NFS simultaneously.

 

So?

----------

## Jaglover

 *F_ wrote:*   

>  *Jaglover wrote:*   You can share your files using Samba and NFS simultaneously. 
> 
> So?

 

So share your volume using Samba for Windows clients and using NFS for *nix clients.

----------

## F_

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

>  *F_ wrote:*    *Jaglover wrote:*   You can share your files using Samba and NFS simultaneously. 
> 
> So? 
> 
> So share your volume using Samba for Windows clients and using NFS for *nix clients.

 

No thank you. I want to try to solve this using only one protocol: SMB/CIFS.

----------

## salahx

Turn out I get the same thing, but I was able to fix it. Turns out the problem is the Mac, not Linux.

Go to System Preferences -> Sharing -> File Sharing and click "Options". Under "Windows File Sharing" locate your name and check the little box by it. If its greyed out, go to System Preferences -> Useres and Groups -> [Your username] -> Change Pasword and choose "Use Separate Password"

And it works...sorta. The authentication error is gone, but now a NEW error occurs: 

```

Domain=[MACBOOKPRO-XXXX] OS=[Darwin] Server=[@(#)PROGRAM:smbd  PROJECT:smbx-327]

tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_PIPE_BROKEN

```

Maybe you'll have more luck.

----------

## F_

Hi salahx,

Thanks for your e-mail. Unfortunately, I don't seem to have the "Use Separate Password" option where you say it should be. I just get the option to change my password and set up a hint. I've made sure my name is check-marked under System Preferences -> Sharing -> File Sharing -> Options. 

As a general update, I did notice that I was using an old version of Samba. For some reason, Samba 3.6 is the most recent version in portage. I unmasked version 4.1.15 and tried once more. However, this didn't seem to make any noticeable change, as I still get the same error messages as before:

```

# smbclient -V

Version 4.1.14

# smbtree -U AJames

Enter AJames's password:

WORKGROUP

        \\BULBASAUR                     bulbasaur

        \\BRW008092AAD473

        \\BEEDRILL                      Samba Server

                \\BEEDRILL\IPC$                 IPC Service (Samba Server)

                \\BEEDRILL\public               Public Stuff

# smbclient -L bulbasaur -U AJames

Enter AJames's password:

session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

# mount.cifs //bulbasaur/Users/AJames/Public /mnt/osx -o username=AJames

Password for AJames@//bulbasaur/Users/AJames/Public:

mount error(13): Permission denied

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)

# mount.cifs //bulbasaur/Users/AJames/Public /mnt/osx -o sec=ntlmv2,username=AJames

Password for AJames@//bulbasaur/Users/AJames/Public:

mount error(22): Invalid argument

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)

```

(Note the -o sec=ntlmv2 option that I have been playing with, to no avail.)

Best Regards,

F_

----------

